# Uber Clamping Down on Declining Rides?



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like. 

Happening elsewhere?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


You're an independent contractor, decline ALL rides that you want!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

It's just every run around they can throw at you since they can't deactivate you due to not accepting

I decline a lot too .. haven't had that happen to me yet but I'm probably due for it lol


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Always been that way. Decline 3 in a row, get logged out. Why would they keep sending you rides if you keep rejecting?


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Always been that way. Decline 3 in a row, get logged out. Why would they keep sending you rides if you keep rejecting?


I've been taken offline for declining three, but not logged off.

Most irritating was I declined three off-airport rides while in the airport queue, got taken offline and went from 1-5 in queue ahead to 16-20 in queue ahead when I went back online.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Yup. Yesterday 1st time ever they signed me out. Totally forgot my password, tried to retrieve it but it wouldn't get any further than "forgot password nimrod?" Had to go home and dig thru laptop to find my login password. Never had it happen before. Uber getting pissed that I dont accept any of their 45+ mile runs in the opposite direction of my home or low rated pax or 15+ miles to pick up pax to go 1/2 mile. Oh well.....it was fun while it lasted...yeah, right..


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


What's the lowest acceptance rating have you ever had and does it really matter


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


Ha ... I have that issue with Lyft and I just leave their app off for the remainder of my driving


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

them...I haven't been in double digit accepts in a year. I'm excessive!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


----------



## IheartCake293 (Jul 13, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> F them...I haven't been in double digit accepts in a year. I'm excessive!
> View attachment 335528


 Your acceptance rating is still too high... try to get it down to about 5%


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/deal...-tantrum-signing-you-out-from-the-app.317163/


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IheartCake293 said:


> Your acceptance rating is still too high... try to get it down to about 5%


When you're deactivated don't come whining.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> F them...I haven't been in double digit accepts in a year. I'm excessive!
> View attachment 335528


4.96 star rating? That's nothing to be proud of, young man.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

they really shouldn't count 45+ or long pickup declines against us. Or at least weight them, like make it count half when they do the percentage calculations.But first they have to fix the "OOPS Something went wrong" declination. That one REALLY irks me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


They've started doing it here in DC.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Always been that way. Decline 3 in a row, get logged out. Why would they keep sending you rides if you keep rejecting?


It hasn't always been that way. They'd take drivers offline but the drivers would still be signed in.

Now they're taking the additional steps of signing drivers out and changing the settings on the app.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok, nice -- well, actually, not nice, but it's a figure of speech -- to see this happening to other drivers. I haven't yet suffered the additional indignities described here as the app strikes back, but I'll know to recognize it for what it is when I do.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 4.96 star rating? That's nothing to be proud of, young man.


I swear I'm never going reach 4.97....I've been 4.95 or 4.96 since last summer...back and forth


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> I swear I'm never going reach 4.97....I've been 4.95 or 4.96 since last summer...back and forth


you are doing fine. You can absorb a lot of random negatives, most of which have NOTHING to do with you, yourself. Stay vigilant, but dont over-stress.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> they really shouldn't count 45+ or long pickup declines against us. Or at least weight them, like make it count half when they do the percentage calculations.But first they have to fix the "OOPS Something went wrong" declination. That one REALLY irks me.


It's not the cancellation of long pickups that are the problem, it's the habitual and excessive cancellations that screws other drivers.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

I have it happening now to me as well. Used to be taken offline but not logged out. Still not accepting all their bullshit rides. Decline decline decline, get tossed off app and log back in and decline some more till I get one I want. 

Uber does it’s usual BS but wait till AB5 gets passed and other states follow and bankrupts their ass and the stock becomes penny stock! Too bad it couldn’t happen before the lock out period expires to sell stock.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> It's not the cancellation of long pickups that are the problem, it's the habitual and excessive cancellations that screws other drivers.


I was talking about declines, but either way, doesn't negating a ride by one driver make it available for the others? how is that screwing them?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I still have not figured out what triggers time outs. Cancellation obviously, but how long?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


Declining rides helps other drivers. Can't you see that?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

indydriver68 said:


> I have it happening now to me as well. Used to be taken offline but not logged out. Still not accepting all their bullshit rides. Decline decline decline, get tossed off app and log back in and decline some more till I get one I want.
> 
> Uber does it's usual BS but wait till AB5 gets passed and other states follow and bankrupts their ass and the stock becomes penny stock! Too bad it couldn't happen before the lock out period expires to sell stock.


The problem isn't Uber, it's people like you. You applied to be a driver, you agreed to TOS, you knew exactly what you were getting into and now you're complaining. Please do all of us a favor and find another job that accepts your attitude.


----------



## IheartCake293 (Jul 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> When you're deactivated don't come whining.


Uber drivers can not be deactivated for having low acceptance. As independent contractor a driver has the right to reject any ride request. A few years ago there was a legal case about this and Uber lost. My acceptance rating has been 8% for the past 2 years. If Uber is so worried about acceptance ratings then they should raise drivers pay.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IheartCake293 said:


> Uber drivers can not be deactivated for having low acceptance. As independent contractor a driver has the right to reject any ride request. A few years ago there was a legal case about this and Uber lost. My acceptance rating has been 8% for the past 2 years. If Uber is so worried about acceptance ratings then they should raise drivers pay.


Uber can't deactivate you directly for declining rides, but if you are accused of a minor infraction your cancellation rate will be part of the determination for deactivation.


----------



## IheartCake293 (Jul 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber can't deactivate you directly for declining rides, but if you are accused of a minor infraction your cancellation rate will be part of the determination for deactivation.





peteyvavs said:


> The problem isn't Uber, it's people like you. You applied to be a driver, you agreed to TOS, you knew exactly what you were getting into and now you're complaining. Please do all of us a favor and find another job that accepts your attitude.


From the Propaganda Department at Uber headquarters.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

The part that ain't true is "you knew exactly what you were getting into".


----------



## IheartCake293 (Jul 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber can't deactivate you directly for declining rides, but if you are accused of a minor infraction your cancellation rate will be part of the determination for deactivation.


I'm not talking about cancellation rate. I'm talking about acceptance rate. The driver always has the right not to accept a ride request. Cearly you should not accept a ride request if you don't intend to complete the ride. With that being said, a driver would have a strong legal case against Uber, if he or she were deactivated for a minor infraction coupled with a low acceptance rate.



lyft_rat said:


> The part that ain't true is "you knew exactly what you were getting into".


So true!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

IheartCake293 said:


> I'm not talking about cancellation rate. I'm talking about acceptance rate. The driver always has the right not to accept a ride request. Cearly you should not accept a ride request if you don't intend to complete the ride. With that being said, a driver would have a strong legal case against Uber, if he or she were deactivated for a minor infraction coupled with a low acceptance rate.


Indeed, I don't believe for a second that uber tries to deactivate drivers for not accepting. They NEED drivers. What they want to weed out are drivers that impose any financial liability (which includes those with a bad attitude that frequently irritate pax).


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> You're an independent contractor, decline ALL rides that you want!


Yeah.
uber and their very clearly written contract you agree to every time you go online.

Another one dee ten tee error that thinks Independent Contractor means "I do what I want man ef the boss."

You should, I suggest, read that contract.



IheartCake293 said:


> I'm not talking about cancellation rate. I'm talking about acceptance rate. The driver always has the right not to accept a ride request. Cearly you should not accept a ride request if you don't intend to complete the ride. With that being said, a driver would have a strong legal case against Uber, if he or she were deactivated for a minor infraction coupled with a low acceptance rate.
> 
> 
> So true!


Yeah, strong case for mandatory arbitration clause shuts you down in court unless you can prove that you opted out of the AC.

But. Hey, like, that's just my opinion man.



IheartCake293 said:


> From the Propaganda Department at Uber headquarters.


Or, from actual drivers that have;
A) almost 4 years,
B) actually read the Terms of Service
C) understand what things like destination discrimination is about
D) know that while most of our rides may be okay there will be the occasional "too far, let someone else drive 15minutes to pickup a short/minimum fare".

Now, personally, I accept dang near every ride and still somehow only have a 91%acceptance.
Yes, we all know you think that makes me an ant...
But, here's the thing. Tampa Bay really only "surges" at bar crawl and huge events where you spend half an hour just waiting to get to the pickup...
So, regular fare and local rides are your table bread while you wait for the main course.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


Earn that pro status, Ant. We couldn't care less. I cherry pick because, otherwise, the pay is a joke. They need to pay more if they want us to accept every ride.




peteyvavs said:


> When you're deactivated don't come whining.


You mean, don't go popping champagne bottles?


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> The problem isn't Uber, it's people like you. You applied to be a driver, you agreed to TOS, you knew exactly what you were getting into and now you're complaining. Please do all of us a favor and find another job that accepts your attitude.


Not complaining at all. It's a statement not a complaint. Uber doesn't deactivate over acceptance rate. So I will take what rides fill my bank account. You have the same freedom. If you want to take every ride whether it cost you money or not that's your choice. As far as wishing Uber crashes and burns and AB5 passes and rest of US follows. I sure do! And also hope another company fills the void and doesn't screw over the drivers.

None of these are complaints. They are simply what I wish would happen. But then I am not a PR person for Uber like yourself.

And as far as "all of us". I have read your posts on several topics on the forum and there is about a snowballs chance in hell that "all" are with you and "all" share your opinions.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> They've started doing it here in DC.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-latest-shenanigans.339461/


SFOspeedracer said:


> I decline a lot too .. haven't had that happen to me *yet* but I'm probably due for it lol


(emphasis added)

The operative word is the one emphasised.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I have that issue with Lyft and I just leave their app off for the remainder of my driving


It happened to me on F*ub*a*r* for the first time Friday. I ended up doing mostly Gr*yft*



peteyvavs said:


> Uber can't deactivate you directly for declining rides, but if you are accused of a minor infraction your cancellation rate will be part of the determination for deactivation.





peteyvavs said:


> the problem, it's the habitual and excessive cancellations that screws other drivers.





SFOspeedracer said:


> they can't deactivate you due to not *accepting*


 (emphasis added)


IheartCake293 said:


> Uber drivers can not be deactivated for having low acceptance.


.

"Cancellation" and "decline" are two different animals. You can be de-activated for cancellations. You can not for declines.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Always been that way. Decline 3 in a row, get logged out.





TheCount said:


> I've been taken offline for declining three, but not logged off.





Nats121 said:


> It hasn't always been that way. They'd take drivers offline but the drivers would still be signed in. Now they're taking the additional steps of signing drivers out


After the settlements in California and Massachusetts, Uber did, in fact, totally log you out of the application and sent you to stand in the virtual corner for anything from two to thirty minutes. At one point, it was even graduated. Both declines and cancels could get you sent to stand in the virtual corner.

Without any fanfare, Uber did change the policy and simply put you OFF-LINE. All that you had to do was go right back ON LINE. That policy obtained for quite some time. It appears that now F*ub*a*r* is going back to logging you out totally, but, instead of making you stand in the virtual corner, you simply log back into the application and go ON LINE. It used to be three that got you either put OFF LINE or sent to stand in the virtual corner. Now it is two.



peteyvavs said:


> The problem isn't Uber, it's people like you





IheartCake293 said:


> If Uber is so worried about acceptance ratings then they should raise drivers pay.


Pay the drivers some money and they will not have to game it to make this pay. Uber plays dirty. The passengers play dirty. The regulators and politicians play dirty. Why is the driver the only player in this marketplace who is expected to play clean?



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> C) destination discrimination


.........................and your complaint is__________________________________________?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


There wouldn't be as many declined rides if Uber/Lyft had a churn rate less than 96%. Perhaps Uber/Lyft needs to look at why so many people abandon this gig after 50 (or less) rides given. If they looked hard enough, they might find their compensation rates for drivers are inadequate, which forces people to stop beating up their cars for pennies.

In my market, passengers always complain about how long it takes them to find an available driver. I tell them that's because Uber/Lyft has a hard time finding people who will drive for 45 cents per mile. Their jaws drop when I tell them how much Uber/Lyft is making off their $7 fare to the Family Dollar.

These rideshare companies have the pax believing we are getting nearly all of the fare.



lyft_rat said:


> The part that ain't true is "you knew exactly what you were getting into".


Tell me about it. How many of us who signed up in the days of the Surge Multiplier knew we'd eventually be reduced to an extra $1.75 for the same ride four months later?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


I thought it was because the application crashed. Unintentional BS.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I declined 7 in a row last weekend. All 18-25 minute pickups. I was not taken off line either.

Now, I DO NOT TAP the decline button either, I always let the pings time out. My AR is 81% today.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I declined 7 in a row last weekend. All 18-25 minute pickups. I was not taken off line either.
> 
> Now, I DO NOT TAP the decline button either, I always let the pings time out. My AR is 81% today.


That's an interesting idea. I'll try it if the decline / logged out continuum gets to be a nuisance.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I declined 7 in a row last weekend. All 18-25 minute pickups. I was not taken off line either.


I've been declining a lot more pickups lately, and haven't been logged off either. One thing I have noticed, however, is when you're currently in a ride, the distance to the next pick-up is measured from your current location...not the place where you are dropping off your current ride. It never used to work this way. The distance to next pick-up was measured from your upcoming drop spot.

This has really -ed things up for me, since the next pick-up could actually be much closer to you than it appears when you're miles away from your current passenger's drop-off spot.

EXAMPLE: I had a passenger in my vehicle who was being dropped in downtown Davenport, IA. At the moment a ping for my next passenger came in I was over in Rock Island, IL and the request said they were 8 miles away. Normally, I don't accept those...but it was a really slow morning, so I decided to bite the bullet and take it anyway.

When I dropped the passenger off, my next pick-up was just six blocks down the street, not 8 miles away, as I was expecting. Imagine my surprise. However, when their ping first came through, I was roughly 7-8 miles away from downtown Davenport. This is a real problem now. Especially, if the ping looks close in miles, but you are miles away from dropping off your current passenger.

I think Uber is making this intentionally confusing so you just accept the ping and hope it's close. Then, if you cancel because it isn't close, they can start building a case for your deactivation due to excessive cancellation. This will have a chilling effect on drivers who are screening out pick-ups based on distance.

This company is really skirting every labor protection imaginable to keep their "independent contractors" behaving as employees.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I base my pickups on time. Anything over 10 minutes is a no go for me. I noticed the thing you are talking about as well.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If that happens cancel reason you accepted by accident. I've never been warned for cancelling rides but I'm sure I will one day.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I declined 7 in a row last weekend. All 18-25 minute pickups. I was not taken off line either.
> 
> Now, I DO NOT TAP the decline button either, I always let the pings time out. My AR is 81% today.


my understanding is that an ignore is as good (bad) as a decline and counts the same on the AR. BUT, my suspicion based on limited experience is that if you ignore, you might get the same ping again a minute or two later, whereas if you decline, they wont bother you with it anymore.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I base my pickups on time. Anything over 10 minutes is a no go for me. I noticed the thing you are talking about as well.


The problem is, the time displayed on a new ping (while you're currently in a ride) doesn't seem to correspond to the actual time you'll spend driving from your current drop-off location to the next pick-up spot. They've definitely changed the info-metrics for these ride requests.

This is intentionally confusing, since the distance could be X miles from your current location in any given direction. If you're four miles south of your current drop-off spot heading north, and the new ride's ping says it's four miles away...the new pick-up might either be right next to where you're dropping off, or four miles southeast of your current location, which could actually be a 8-mile ride from your drop-off location to the next pick-up. Who wants to drive that in rush-hour traffic?

This is a mess. The only workaround I've discovered is not accepting new ride requests as you're currently in a ride. Then, once you drop the pax off, you can log back on to screen your next ping. Problem is, you might be sitting for awhile if you're in an area where there is minimal activity.



Zaarc said:


> my suspicion based on limited experience is that if you ignore, you might get the same ping again a minute or two later, whereas if you decline, they wont bother you with it anymore.


I've actively declined pings, only to see them show up three minutes later. This has happened on both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I've actively declined pings, only to see them show up three minutes later. This has happened on both Uber and Lyft.


oh. so much for that theory. Sigh.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> oh. so much for that theory. Sigh.


Well, your theory might actually be correct if the pax sends out a single request for a ride. Uber/Lyft might not bug you on that particular request once you decline it. However, if the pax sends out a second request (because they couldn't find a willing driver on the first attempt) Uber/Lyft treats that as a new request, which means you have to go through the rigmarole of denying it again.

I live in a small market where drivers are not plentiful. My pax tell me all the time it can take them up to 90 minutes to get a successful acceptance on a ride request. This would certainly explain why I see multiple requests from the same passenger. I know there has been multiple times where my Uber/Lyft passenger said I was the only car on the map.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


I know!! I've been trying to train their dumb algorithm for years but it still sends me those ride requests.



Zaarc said:


> they really shouldn't count 45+ or long pickup declines against us. Or at least weight them, like make it count half when they do the percentage calculations.But first they have to fix the "OOPS Something went wrong" declination. That one REALLY irks me.


Or high school rides.



rkozy said:


> I've actively declined pings, only to see them show up three minutes later. This has happened on both Uber and Lyft.


I've seen it on Uber. I don't know if it means everyone else declined the ping or if I'm the only one in the area or if it's a weird glitch.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I've seen it on Uber. I don't know if it means everyone else declined the ping or if I'm the only one in the area or if it's a weird glitch.


I think after a ride request gets rejected by every available driver in the area, a message comes back to the rider that no car was available. Many riders will keep sending out requests until they finally get a taker. I'm sure Uber is bothered by this, because many passengers I've taken say they'll flip over to Lyft and see if rides are available there.

The solution to this is simple. Uber needs to pro-rate the minimum fare based on pick-up distance for the driver. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01. No way in Hell I'm driving seven miles for that fare. Any pick-up over three miles should get a progressively larger cut of the total fare charged to the passenger. The further we drive to pick up a fare, the less Uber gets to keep.

And, I'm not talking ten additional cents for driving seven miles. I'm talking up to 85% of the total fare, on a progressive scale tied to distance driven. If Uber wants drivers taking longer pick-ups, they had better show us more than a $2 minimum fare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you let it time out, it still will log you out of the application totally.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Maybe if Uber/Lyft would pay me 75% for the service that I provide, the acceptance rate would go up. Since they make more than me on almost every ride that I do, acceptance rate will be in single digits.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It’s no big deal if I’m logged out for declining. It’ll just take a second longer for my phone to log in


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

nickd8775 said:


> It's no big deal if I'm logged out for declining. It'll just take a second longer for my phone to log in


Unless, as happened to me before, you're on the airport queue and you get taken offline for declining off-airport requests. Then you go to the back of the line.


----------



## Bluber65 (Jan 10, 2019)

So, what if we sign off after 2 declines, then sign right back in? (Unless, of course, multiple pings in a row, making that impossible.) Will we still be logged off? It's an extra step, but better than being completely logged off is my thought.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bluber65 said:


> So, what if we sign off after 2 declines, then sign right back in? (Unless, of course, multiple pings in a row, making that impossible.) Will we still be logged off?


The declines have become cumulative. You can sign out completely, sign back in the next day, and, if you have two expires from the previous day, if you let the first ping expire or you decline it, the application automatically signs you out on the first decline/expire.

It seems that if you decline two, it will log you off, but, if you let three expire, it logs you off the application.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I think after a ride request gets rejected by every available driver in the area, a message comes back to the rider that no car was available. Many riders will keep sending out requests until they finally get a taker. I'm sure Uber is bothered by this, because many passengers I've taken say they'll flip over to Lyft and see if rides are available there.
> 
> The solution to this is simple. Uber needs to pro-rate the minimum fare based on pick-up distance for the driver. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01. No way in Hell I'm driving seven miles for that fare. Any pick-up over three miles should get a progressively larger cut of the total fare charged to the passenger. The further we drive to pick up a fare, the less Uber gets to keep.
> 
> And, I'm not talking ten additional cents for driving seven miles. I'm talking up to 85% of the total fare, on a progressive scale tied to distance driven. If Uber wants drivers taking longer pick-ups, they had better show us more than a $2 minimum fare.


$2.01 is incredibly low, even for these companies. It's not freaking worth moving the car for $2.01.

What are the pay rates and booking fee for your market?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Always been that way. Decline 3 in a row, get logged out. Why would they keep sending you rides if you keep rejecting?


why keep sending? Because we are independent contractors who are going to accept rides that are going to make us money, not lose it. I can receive many pings in a row that are 10 to 15 minutes away with no surge (surge to the driver no but surge to Uber yes). As for declining, I noticed that it now logs me off after 1 decline thus pissing me off even more. It used to be three declines in a row then I would have to press the "yes I am still accepting rides" button but now it is every one.



Another Uber Driver said:


> The declines have become cumulative. You can sign out completely, sign back in the next day, and, if you have two expires from the previous day, if you let the first ping expire or you decline it, the application automatically signs you out on the first decline/expire.
> 
> It seems that if you decline two, it will log you off, but, if you let three expire, it logs you off the application.


It recently changed to one for me thus everytime I decline (which is a lot as I am not going to drive to the ghetto, to the bars, to the grocery stores, to the Walmart, or over 2 miles away) I have to log back in. They can play all the games they want, and they do, but it doesn't make me any more likely to drive and lose money doing it.....I will leave that to those who defend these ugly companies.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> It recently changed to one for me thus everytime I decline


In addition to the bad pay rates and their ever-increasing cut of the fare, the media needs to be alerted about this latest assault on our alleged independent contractor status.

This is outright harassment and pure spite on their part.

Kicking drivers offline was bad enough, though their excuse is it reduces pax waiting time. But taking the additional step of signing drivers out of the app accomplishes NOTHING but "punishing" the drivers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> the media needs to be alerted about this latest assault on our alleged independent contractor status.


You will not get too much sympathy from either the Fourth Estate or the Riding Public for declining jobs, regardless of the reason. Ask me how I know this.

Do keep in mind that this is coming from someone who agrees that this latest little turd-brain manoeuvre is Beta Sigma.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Now it logs me out of the promotions after I decline 3, which I just did

Oh well :whistling:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You will not get too much sympathy from either the Fourth Estate or the Riding Public for declining jobs, regardless of the reason. Ask me how I know this.
> 
> Do keep in mind that this is coming from someone who agrees that this latest little turd-brain manoeuvre is Beta Sigma.


Sympathy no, but if enough drivers make noise, we'll get their attention.

Remember that with a precious few exceptions, the plight of the drivers never got much sympathy from the media.

It was only AFTER the drivers started to revolt did the media finally provide coverage.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


I will be looking for this ,but I am thinking it would not surprise most of us?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Sympathy no, but if enough drivers make noise, we'll get their attention.


It will bring you the same kind of negative attention that the story on the artificial augmenting of the surge at National Airport did. The Fourth Estate will view at as a deterioration in the quality of service as a result of driver actions and will play it to the public that way.

The plight of the drivers gets no sympathy from the public and never will except under one condition: when the user presses a button, the ride does not always show up to fetch them. At that point, they will wonder why. Even then, the plight of the drivers might not get too much sympathy.

The riders' response more likely will be:

"That is not my problem, You need to work that out with Uber. Meanwhile, come and fetch me."


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It will bring you the same kind of negative attention that the story on the artificial augmenting of the surge at National Airport did. The Fourth Estate will view at as a deterioration in the quality of service as a result of driver actions and will play it to the public that way.
> 
> The plight of the drivers gets no sympathy from the public and never will except under one condition: when the user presses a button, the ride does not always show up to fetch them. At that point, they will wonder why. Even then, the plight of the drivers might not get too much sympathy.
> 
> ...


We'll see, but declining pings that are 20 minutes away is a completely different animal to drivers "colluding" at an airport to drive up surge rates.

Unless I've missed something, the public response to the airport story has been very quiet.

The drivers may or may not have any sympathy from the public, but things are happening anyway. Witness NYC, AB5, and who knows how many more.

Again, unless I've missed something, public sympathy didn't create AB5.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The declines have become cumulative. You can sign out completely, sign back in the next day, and, if you have two expires from the previous day, if you let the first ping expire or you decline it, the application automatically signs you out on the first decline/expire.
> 
> It seems that if you decline two, it will log you off, but, if you let three expire, it logs you off the application.


Yes. That is the newest psychological game the wizards at Uber are taunting the non-conforming drivers with. Can't wait to see what they do to us next. I'm guessing it will be Deactivation! 
Whohoo!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It seems that if you decline two, it will log you off, but, if you let three expire, it logs you off the application.


Sometimes only one decline gets you logged off.

Yesterday I was in Woodley Park and got a rediculously long request from Georgia Avenue in Brightwood which I chuckled at and let time out.

The bastards logged me off even though it was my first declined ping.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The bastards logged me off even though it was my first declined ping.


Did you decline or let expire any pings from the previous day(s)? This seems to be a cumulative thing, as I got logged off after one decline or expire when I began work Suinday. I did remember that I had let expire two pings Friday (I did not work Saturday).. I did log back into the application, then promptly let expire two pings. The third one was acceptable, so I accepted and covered.

There does seem to be some sort of mitigator for stacked pings. Unless I am in an outlying residential area in D.C..or in a residential area in the suburbs, I generally decline Uber's stacked pings. If I can not see where it is, I will not accept it. You can game this a bit on Lyft, so you can let it auto-accept, then make your determination later. Uber, though, you can not, so i decline them. I have declined something like six stacked pings at Union Station, then let expire one more before it offered me something near Stanton Park, which I accepted and covered.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Did you decline or let expire any pings from the previous day(s)? This seems to be a cumulative thing, as I got logged off after one decline or expire when I began work Suinday. I did remember that I had let expire two pings Friday (I did not work Saturday).. I did log back into the application, then promptly let expire two pings. The third one was acceptable, so I accepted and covered.
> 
> There does seem to be some sort of mitigator for stacked pings. Unless I am in an outlying residential area in D.C..or in a residential area in the suburbs, I generally decline Uber's stacked pings. If I can not see where it is, I will not accept it. You can game this a bit on Lyft, so you can let it auto-accept, then make your determination later. Uber, though, you can not, so i decline them. I have declined something like six stacked pings at Union Station, then let expire one more before it offered me something near Stanton Park, which I accepted and covered.


It was my first as far as I know. I dropped the pax off at Woodley about five minutes before I got the ping.

I said "as far as I know" because I suspect we're getting pings that are so short in duration that we don't know about them.

I lost a three in a row promotion a couple of months ago because I supposedly declined a request that never pinged but tech support claimed I declined.

I wouldn't rule out the possibility of Uber high jinks and maybe even other drivers using jammers or other devices (fishy bullshit has been happening with Uber Eats).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> It was my first as far as I know. I dropped the pax off at Woodley about five minutes before I got the ping.


Good, thank you for adding to the knowledge base, here. If we discuss this enough, we can figure out what it is doing and figure out how to game it.



Nats121 said:


> I suspect we're getting pings that are so short in duration that we don't know about them.


I actually have seen that. You see a ping flash on your screen for a second, then it is gone. You assume that the customer cancelled, but, suddenly you have lost your consecutive trips. See @New2This ' signature line.



Nats121 said:


> I wouldn't rule out the possibility of .................maybe even other drivers using jammers or other devices


..........nor would I......to those who point the finger and holler "foil hat", we ARE dealing with F*ub*a*r*, here; NOTHING is below them.



Nats121 said:


> (fishy bullshit has been happening with Uber Eats).


You know much more about Uber Eats than I do, so, I suspect that you are not imagining things there. I would expect that your experience with any hijinx there would transfer to the other levels.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

When it pulls this crap just go offline then back online. Never accept that shit trip it sends you. Signing in only takes 3 seconds.

Oh yeah, how are not employees again? We dont see the destination or direction! We cant negotiate our own rates! 

Uber needs to get smacked by the IRS on payroll taxes they are dodging.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This seems to be a cumulative thing, as I got logged off after one decline or expire when I began work Suinday. I did remember that I had let expire two pings Friday (I did not work Saturday).. I did log back into the application, then promptly let expire two pings. The third one was acceptable, so I accepted and covered.


This has happened to me as well. Also logging yourself out and back in doesn't reset it. I tried that as a workaround after declining two but it still kicked me off after the next one.

I can log back on in a matter of seconds so it's not a big deal. It's more of an annoyance than anything, ESPECIALLY having to reset all the settings. I now have the resetting settings down so I'm back in 20 seconds. That does cause more delays for the precious riders though.

I know this is deliberate because I recently (before this latest assclownery) loaded the Uber Driver App onto my tablet. When I logged in, all my settings were the way I wanted. Uber engineers deliberately reset every setting (vehicle, that ****ing annoying voice navigation etc.) upon kickoff solely to frustrate and irritate drivers.

Dara in the immortal words of V.P. Cheney: GFY.


----------



## SkidRow (Nov 26, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I swear I'm never going reach 4.97....I've been 4.95 or 4.96 since last summer...back and forth


My first year I accepted every trip no matter what. Had a 4.6 that whole year.
Didn't go up until I started to reject the Walmart and grocery pick ups.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


Most likely reason:

If they force you to log out and then in, you lose any sticky surge.



peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


First, so?

Your bad choices aren't my fault or problem.

Second, no, it doesn't hurt other drivers.

They/you can decline them just as easily as I do.

Any driver who accepts a ride that has a high potential to not be profitable deserves that ride.

For example, if you want to driver 10-15 minutes on the highway for a base rate minimum fare ride and LOSE MONEY, go for it.

If enough drivers declined "less profitable rides" it would HELP all drivers.

If, after all this time, you don't already understand that...

Well, there isn't enough room on the internet for me to explain why it would.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


amazing how they always try to push that 15 min out garbage on people.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


I decline any pickup over 3-4 miled, no rating less than 4.75. If they give me a second one, I decline and turn off the app for few hours or the rest of the day. I take reluctantly the auxiliary freaking Lyft but mostly I go home. They know that by now and adjusting. Don't give in. Don't show weakness. This might be hard to believe but I hear that they study driver's behavior, especially those with high rating and good n passengers feedback.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

just one more reason to love AB5


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


I have always liked Cherry Picking


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> The problem isn't Uber, it's people like you. You applied to be a driver, you agreed to TOS, you knew exactly what you were getting into and now you're complaining. Please do all of us a favor and find another job that accepts your attitude.


Actually you are the problem. I applied to drive for profit. I agreed to the TOS and abide by them, I knew what I was getting into and what I agreed to, More importantly I know what I didn't agree to do. I am not complaining. I am running my business in a profitable manner. I think you are the one that has the bad attitude.

If ALL drivers rejected rides that they believed to be unprofitable, then Uber/Lyft would need to make changes to their business practices. Uber and Lyft are not our business partners. Partners are not predatory on each other. They are "job" brokers. They knowingly offer rides to unsuspecting driver knowing that the driver will lose money, without disclosing the necessary details. They do this knowing they will still make a profit even though the driver will lose money. I am not here to line their pockets with my money, nor am I here solely to help people. I am here to help people, while making a profit. If I don't make a profit, I cease to exist and can not help anyone at all.

This is not complaining. This is the facts of life, no matter what business you choose to run.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


ALWAYS decline over 8 min....I have NEVER received a tip from one of those "Possibly Premium"



gambler1621 said:


> Actually you are the problem. I applied to drive for profit. I agreed to the TOS and abide by them, I knew what I was getting into and what I agreed to, More importantly I know what I didn't agree to do. I am not complaining. I am running my business in a profitable manner. I think you are the one that has the bad attitude.
> 
> If ALL drivers rejected rides that they believed to be unprofitable, then Uber/Lyft would need to make changes to their business practices. Uber and Lyft are not our business partners. Partners are not predatory on each other. They are "job" brokers. They knowingly offer rides to unsuspecting driver knowing that the driver will lose money, without disclosing the necessary details. They do this knowing they will still make a profit even though the driver will lose money. I am not here to line their pockets with my money, nor am I here solely to help people. I am here to help people, while making a profit. If I don't make a profit, I cease to exist and can not help anyone at all.
> 
> This is not complaining. This is the facts of life, no matter what business you choose to run.


**hat tip**


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I will never know where is the AR.
I’ve tried to find it, and I just seem to miss it. Where is itttt?????


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SkidRow said:


> Didn't go up until I started to reject the Walmart and grocery pick ups.


I must be terminally unique or something, because I do not have problems with the Wally World and grocery jobs. Most of them that I get are in the city. I get few of them in the suburbs. If any of them ever have downrated me, I have yet to catch it. Most of the customers that I get from the groceries or Wally World are acceptable passengers who just happen to have grocery bags.



KenLV said:


> If they force you to log out and then in, you lose any sticky surge.


They want to cut down on payouts and reward ant-like behaviour. It will always escape me why F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* are so opposed to drivers' turning a decent profit.



chris.nella2 said:


> I have NEVER received a tip from one of those "Possibly Premium"


Most drivers tell me that they never receive the "premium" either. Most of those who DO receive some "premium" state that it is less than peanuts. In fact, F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* leave you only the shells and even take some of them.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

TheCount said:


> I've been taken offline for declining three, but not logged off.
> 
> Most irritating was I declined three off-airport rides while in the airport queue, got taken offline and went from 1-5 in queue ahead to 16-20 in queue ahead when I went back online.


It happened to me. Just ridiculous



Roadmasta said:


> Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


Either because Uber coders are too stup-id, or they are trying to pressure you bringing the AR down


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Just hit around 75 declines in a row in my own little protest. Been retyping in my password enough times I can almost do it now without looking at the screen. Been making a little game of it actually.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

BigBadJohn said:


> Yup. Yesterday 1st time ever they signed me out. Totally forgot my password, tried to retrieve it but it wouldn't get any further than "forgot password nimrod?" Had to go home and dig thru laptop to find my login password. Never had it happen before. Uber getting pissed that I dont accept any of their 45+ mile runs in the opposite direction of my home or low rated pax or 15+ miles to pick up pax to go 1/2 mile. Oh well.....it was fun while it lasted...yeah, right..


Why you're not taking those wonderful rides!?!?!? Do you think you're here to make a profit!?!?!? -o:



peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


Those other drivers you mentioned should decline as well, until Uber gets the message and make those not-profitable rides.... Profitable? Hummm what interesting concept...


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides.


Or they're "cherry picking" in order to avoid what they regard as unprofitable rides. _Not_ to do this would be unwise.



peteyvavs said:


> Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


I can't imagine driving ridesharing and worrying that avoiding unprofitable trips "hurts other drivers" because _they'll_ get stuck with those unprofitable trips. _Everyone_ should be avoiding unprofitable trips whenever possible -- or at least they should if they're doing this in order to try and make money, which is difficult enough even with "good" trips.

Obviously, logging drivers out completely is an attempt to punish them for using their brains. They know that they can't deactivate you for declining trips, but they can try to make it so annoying when you do that you'll stop doing it.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

i love 45 minute rides means i can make some real money a 20 woo hoo

then i can go back to looseing money


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Can you sign off after declining 2 rides, then back on, and then decline the next 1 and not be signed out? Does the 3 count start over if you sign off and then back on?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> them...I haven't been in double digit accepts in a year. I'm excessive!
> View attachment 335528


Those ARE double digits...


----------



## grayrider (Oct 9, 2017)

Declining a ride isn’t cherry picking and if anything it helps other drivers, as it’s a ping they would have ever received. 

I might add, that if ur expectance rate is below 10% who cares if you get deactivated....I mean what’s the difference.


----------



## Golfer48625 (May 6, 2016)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


Yes, happening here in Akron, Ohio too. Super inconvenient, and now having to take eyes off the road or pull over to re-log back into the app. Really good thinking Uber.... I always like spending more time messing with the app than looking where I'm going.... Thanks again Uber for making the road less safe for everyone!!


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

When I decline 3-4 rides in a row, it doesn't log me out. It asks me "Are you still here?" and gives me option buttons "Go back online" or "Stop driving" which then just sets me offline. It's been doing that to me for well over a year. It used to just set me offline without asking. I don't recall ever involuntarily being logged out.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BillC said:


> When I decline 3-4 rides in a row, it doesn't log me out. It asks me "Are you still here?" and gives me option buttons "Go back online" or "Stop driving" which then just sets me offline. It's been doing that to me for well over a year. It used to just set me offline without asking. I don't recall ever involuntarily being logged out.


Just wait for it lol


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> When you're deactivated don't come whining.


Uber lost the lawsuit...they cannot deactivate you for low acceptance rate. It's been that way for years.



peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


Are other drivers not able to decline less profitable rides?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> Uber lost the lawsuit...they cannot deactivate you for low acceptance rate. It's been that way for years.
> 
> 
> Are other drivers not able to decline less profitable rides?


It's not about deactivating a driver for excessive cancellations, it's about stiffing your fellow drivers. It doesn't hurt Uber one bit if you cancel, they'll just ping the next driver.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> It's not about deactivating a driver for excessive cancellations, it's about stiffing your fellow drivers. It doesn't hurt Uber one bit if you cancel, they'll just ping the next driver.


You seem confused. You quoted a thread about declining multiple rides, I said you can't get deactivated for a low acceptance rate, you post back about "excessive cancellations." If a ride is not going to be profitable to you, why would you take it? If 10 drivers don't accept the ride, what do you care? I has no bearing on you.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> my understanding is that an ignore is as good (bad) as a decline and counts the same on the AR.


I have never been taken offline if I hit decline on a few requests in a row. But I have been taken offline if I ignore a few in a row. I just thought Uber thought I went to bed and forgot to go offline.

Glad to know they are logging you out. Sent me scrambling to find my password. Thanks.


----------



## olduberguy (Jan 26, 2019)

I am surprised that no one has mentioned this; This policy has drivers having to sign in while driving, a dangerous practice.An accident waiting to happen.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

olduberguy said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned this; This policy has drivers having to sign in while driving, a dangerous practice.An accident waiting to happen.


Yeah, but driving for Uber. What could possible go wrong?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

olduberguy said:


> I am surprised that no one has mentioned this; This policy has drivers having to sign in while driving, a dangerous practice.An accident waiting to happen.


Picking up Uber express pool on a corner of a busy street is dangerous, does Uber give a shit? no they do not.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> Picking up Uber express pool on a corner of a busy street is dangerous, does Uber give a shit? no they do not.


just stop where it is safe and legal...when they get to your car just tell em "i'm sorry but i couldn't legally stop there"


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

They are testing the third part of their new algorithms to control costs in relation to guaranteed wages forced upon them. 

Part 1 estimates demand and the number of employees on the clock needed to service that demand.

Part 2 allows needed number of drivers to log in and places others waiting in a que to go on line if demand increases or other drivers log off or have their plugs pulled for not providing services.

Part 3 gets rid of drivers not servicing ride requests to allow for someone willing to do so.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


I decline a fair number of ride requests myself and have had that happen to me a few times while using Uber. When it happens, I just immediately sign back in and go right back online again.



ANT 7 said:


> I base my pickups on time. Anything over 10 minutes is a no go for me. I noticed the thing you are talking about as well.


I'm the same way in that I base my pickups on time. But my threshold is usually five minutes. Maybe a bit more if business is slow or I'm in an area that seems as if it would have less volume (e.g., low-density suburb)


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Always been that way. Decline 3 in a row, get logged out. Why would they keep sending you rides if you keep rejecting?


Because when I am in the airport queue, I do not want to pick up bonqueshia from walfart 15 minutes away then drive her a half mile to her raggedy, section 8 apartments while I wait for her to load and unload her EBT bought groceries all for $3 and no tip. But keep licking screwber's boots, ant!!!!


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


no it does not
you are stupid if you work for free
i will not work for free so my competition doesnt have to lmao
ignore cancel make a failure idiot from farther away drive for free & fail by design like 96%

drivers hurt themselves you want to servuceya contract that steals from you or requires free labor apparently thats your choice lol but i ignore or cancel every ride that doesn't pay me $10+

they CANT fire you for ignoring or cancelling ridea that require free labor, screenshot everything the worse they can do theyre trying logging you off lol

log back in big deal better than working for free doesn't cost gas & doesn't risk your life

let the idiots drive for free your 13th amendment protects you plus its organized crime learn how to open a back up account its not hard

a 3rd grader can prove the math its free labor document it & excercise your rights & they cant do a damm thing

"independent contractors" and every HUMAN for that matter has the rights to know the details of their contract before being bound by it, its basic contract law, even if you wanted to work for free you couldn't agree per the 13th amended, any contract they send you that doesn't cover costs is in breach & illegal terms in contracts arent binding either

you have every right to get the details of your contract before you move an inch if no one is paying you PERIODT


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> bonqueshia raggedy,
> section 8 apartments
> EBT


Matthew, you seem an insufferable ****.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Matthew, you seem an insufferable @@@@.


That post was so loaded, I thought it was in jest. I hope so.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> They are testing the third part of their new algorithms to control costs in relation to guaranteed wages forced upon them.


And just how is it that you are in a position to know the inside scoop on their "new algorithms"? That's possible only if you're an Uber insider -- or more likely, you're purely speculating . . .

If they _really_ want to control costs, they might consider not pouring untold amounts into attempting to develop self-driving vehicles, which anyone who has driven for even a little while can see is going to be highly, _highly_ "problematic".



JustTreatMeFair said:


> Part 1 estimates demand and the number of employees on the clock needed to service that demand.


Are you seriously suggesting that the software which they've spent hundreds of millions of dollars developing has not been doing that already? Get real.



JustTreatMeFair said:


> Part 2 allows needed number of drivers to log in and places others waiting in a que to go on line if demand increases or other drivers log off or have their plugs pulled for not providing services.


Why would they _ever_ want to limit the number of drivers that can go online simultaneously? More drivers means lower prices for riders, and increases the likelihood that they will order rides. Basic supply and demand economic principle there: do you understand the "law of supply and demand"?

It's perfectly obvious that they're attempting to make declining rides more annoying in order to punish drivers for doing so and to increase the likelihood that they'll stop declining so many rides.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Matthew, you seem an insufferable @@@@.


That is because I am and I am proud of it!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Matthew Thomas said:


> That is because I am and I am proud of it!


Of this I have no doubt. That way you don't have to bother with any pesky introspection or growth.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Of this I have no doubt. That way you don't have to bother with any pesky introspection or growth.


Actually being a jerk leads to success. Being nice just gets you stepped on. But hey keep driving for screwber and letting these paxholes treat you as if you are beneath them.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Funny, I don't decline rides, ive made folks get out of my car several times when I was not in the mood to deal with crappy customers and prove a point. oh wait I will cancel or decline or nuke my phone if it gets going on the strip or with some pool that snuck through and I didn't get a chance to block the incoming fairs .. its a nightmare down there I was on a pool so long I thought I was going to die.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Matthew Thomas said:


> Because when I am in the airport queue, I do not want to pick up bonqueshia from walfart 15 minutes away then drive her a half mile to her raggedy, section 8 apartments while I wait for her to load and unload her EBT bought groceries all for $3 and no tip. But keep licking screwber's boots, ant!!!!


You have a Bonqueshia in Section 8 housing, too?

I wish I got $3 for those rides. In Davenport, IA it is $2.01 for that job. I'd have $10 extra every day with my $3 Bonqueshia rides.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It's perfectly obvious that they're attempting to make declining rides more annoying in order to punish drivers for doing so and to increase the likelihood that they'll stop declining so many rides.


They've made it very confusing to accept pings while you're already in a ride. The distance/time-to-pickup display is now a number that bears no useful fruit. I think they are trying to get drivers to gamble on accepting pings as they are transporting other riders.

I've already started running Lyft once these garbled Uber pings eff up my basic strategy. Instead of cancelling the Uber ride myself, I just let the pax watch me drive all around town with Lyft riders instead. Eventually, they'll cancel...and Uber won't have any statistical material to hang over my head.

Get enough pax to initiate a cancel on Uber, and eventually the company will see the error of its ways.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that the software which they've spent hundreds of millions of dollars developing has not been doing that already? Get real.
> _
> *I think the way I phrased the post indicates it was a phase already performing well for them.*_
> 
> ...


*"Punish" ? We get nothing from punishing anyone. *

*I told you the reason. Accept it or not. Time will tell.*


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay so, I use to drive full time a while back, got a good job and now I skip 100's or X rides, waiting for a select from my coach on time off for the occasional fun money, if and when I feel like it, and in the last 48hours in going online, I as well noticed the logging you off every time you don't take 2-3 trips. I have no problem with just logging back in and continuing to skip rides because fu** them. Must have done that, atleast 30 times in the last 2 days. All of a sudden, that "feature is gone" - I just skipped 10 rides and its no longer logging me off, but it does ask if I want to stay online, but no longer does it take me back to enter my password. I wonder whats up with that? Think it didn't work to their advantage? Just me? Thoughts?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> It's just every run around they can throw at you since they can't deactivate you due to not accepting
> 
> I decline a lot too .. haven't had that happen to me yet but I'm probably due for it lol


They can stop sending you rides though. Its happening in Toronto. Low acceptance means low volume of pings


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


" DRIVERS CLAMPING DOWN ON DECLINING PAY" . . . . . .


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> They can stop sending you rides though. Its happening in Toronto. Low acceptance means low volume of pings


Lol I believe it, I'm in the middle of all types of action and now notice I'm receiving less pings .. oh well lol


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Blaming other Drivers. Is just drinking the Kool-aid


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Michael1230nj said:


> Blaming other Drivers. Is just drinking the Kool-aid


Sure, I just hope your not teaching your kids to be as irresponsible as you.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Sure, I just hope your not teaching your kids to be as irresponsible as you.


So, do you work at the office, or what? Nobody is this sheep like.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Not even worthy of comment.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> No, it's being a responsible adult


I'm not attacking you or being confrontational here. I enjoy a lot of your posts but I'm trying to get a clear understanding here.

If I let pings that don't meet certain criteria (Surge amount, sirection if using DF, distance etc.) expire, how is that screwing other drivers?

When I drive I'm out to make money. I have certain parameters. Why am I not allowed to choose rides that meet them?

I HATE shorties but I know a lot of people who like them. As an example if I let a few pings expire until I get a 45+ minute notification trip, how does that hurt the driver next to me?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> It's not the cancellation of long pickups that are the problem, it's the habitual and excessive cancellations that screws other drivers.


How does it screw other drivers?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> How does it screw other drivers?


By cherry picking as you do it sticks other drivers with the crappie trips.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> The problem isn't Uber, it's people like you. You applied to be a driver, you agreed to TOS, you knew exactly what you were getting into and now you're complaining. Please do all of us a favor and find another job that accepts your attitude.


1 - The problem is in fact Uber. They want us to take rides that are not in our best interest, rather than raising the price enough to make it worth our while.

2 - we did not apply to be a driver. We are using their service at our own discretion.

3 - nobody knew what they were getting into. Nobody reads the agreement. Including the pax. Uber puts out promotions about the convenience of having Uber hauling kids around, when it is against their own rules. Shameless!

4 - Uber accepts all our complaints, both on the phone and here on UP. You seem to have a bigger problem with it than they do. And we owe YOU nothing.

5 - maybe you should go to a different chat room where everyone feels the way you do, instead of trolling around UP with your unpopular holier than thou opinions.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> By cherry picking as you do it sticks other drivers with the crappie trips.


NO, you should decline, too. But, you are just mad that you are being used for diamond status. We don't want that because we are not first rate suckers.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> By cherry picking as you do it sticks other drivers with the crappie trips.


So, when you're out taking rides, and every other ride is not profitable for you, do you say to yourself: I'm going to take this unprofitable ride to help out all my fellow drivers?

And if you do, do you think they are ever going to do the same for you?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> No your not suckers, you're just selfish.


Why don't you decline? Oh, for a sucker diamond status? Otherwise, who gives a f?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I don't see how declining unprofitable trips is "selfish".

Everyone should be declining those trips which they regard as unprofitable. If no one can make money by doing a trip, then it is obviously artificially underpriced, and that will never be corrected until prices for Uber rides are increased to an appropriate level. If no driver can make a profit on a trip at current prices, and riders will not order a trip at higher prices, then it isn't something that is financially viable in the marketplace.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't see how declining unprofitable trips is "selfish".
> 
> Everyone should be declining those trips which they regard as unprofitable. If no one can make money by doing a trip, then it is obviously artificially underpriced, and that will never be corrected until prices for Uber rides are increased to an appropriate level. If no driver can make a profit on a trip at current prices, and riders will not order a trip at higher prices, then it isn't something that is financially viable in the marketplace.


Then people will just stop using Uber, then you'll whine there's no business, keep screwing yourselves.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Then people will just stop using Uber, then you'll whine there's no business, keep screwing yourselves.


If people won't order rides at a price where drivers are able to make a profit, then they _should_ stop using Uber and it _should_ fold, or at least drastically pare back to a much smaller but potentially still profitable business. This is basic economics. If Xs cannot be provided to people at a price people will pay and still allow a profit margin for providers, it's not a financially viable business.

To be honest, I still don't quite get why you care about other drivers declining rides.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If people won't order rides at a price where drivers are able to make a profit, then they _should_ stop using Uber and it _should_ fold, or at least drastically pare back to a much smaller but potentially still profitable business. This is basic economics. If Xs cannot be provided to people at a price people will pay and still allow a profit margin for providers, it's not a financially viable business.


That I agree with, but that's not the issue. Not accepting cheap rides hurts everyone in the long run, I've seen plenty of drivers sitting at the airport all day long playing dominos just to collect cancellation fees.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

That’s where nazis came from. They abided by the rules no matter how egregious. Agreements are not inherently righteous. And some types of agreements have been outlawed when they get to the point of being predatory. I think the rideshare platform has gotten to the point where it is predatory. And not simply because of the agreement, but also because of the deceptions and coercion’s.

Look, there’s nothing in the agreement that says we have to take every ride. We are supposed to be independent contractors, remember? Our goal is not to support Uber and the pax at our expense. The goal is to make money. Enough money to make it worth the time and investment we put into it.

What exactly is YOUR goal? If your goal is to simply live up to your obligations, that is commendable. But such an ethic has its limitations too. What if you made a deal with the devil? Do you hold the rest of us accountable for making the same deal, or do you denounce the devil? You really have to ask yourself who’s side you want to be on.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> That I agree with, but that's not the issue. Not accepting cheap rides hurts everyone in the long run, I've seen plenty of drivers sitting at the airport all day long playing dominos just to collect cancellation fees.


I'm not trying to be argumentative; I just don't get what's bothering you about this.

To take your example, I'm trying to imagine drivers waiting in the queue at the airport parking lot: they get a ride offer, accept it, and then just sit there and . . . what? The rider never shows up? They're entitled to a cancellation fee if the idiot can't find the Uber lot. Or they try to hide from the rider in the Uber lot? How many cancellation fees are they actually able to get this way before Uber bounces them? I really don't get it.

In any event, drivers getting cancellation fees has nothing to do with drivers declining ride offers. If they're sitting there declining ride offers, then those offers will go to the next driver in the queue, and if it's a profitable ride, the driver who passed loses. If it's not, the driver who takes it loses.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'm not trying to be argumentative; I just don't get what's bothering you about this.
> 
> To take your example, I'm trying to imagine drivers waiting in the queue at the airport parking lot: they get a ride offer, accept it, and then just sit there and . . . what? The rider never shows up? They're entitled to a cancellation fee if the idiot can't find the Uber lot. Or they try to hide from the rider in the Uber lot? How many cancellation fees are they actually able to get this way before Uber bounces them? I really don't get it.
> 
> In any event, drivers getting cancellation fees has nothing to do with drivers declining ride offers. If they're sitting there declining ride offers, then those offers will go to the next driver in the queue, and if it's a profitable ride, the driver who passed loses. If it's not, the driver who takes it loses. :wink:


I take cancellation fees when rider isn't there, but what's happening is that some people are forcing pax's to cancel because they don't want the trip, I've done this on occasion, but there are some people at the airport doing this just for cancellation fees, they sit in the lot for hours and just collect cancellation fees.
Cancellation fees are for drivers to compensate them for driving to a pax and there no show by pax, but some drivers use this like a welfare program.
This is why Lyft now requires a driver to call the pax, before some drivers wouldn't do a thing a for the pax to cancel.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I take cancellation fees when rider isn't there, but what's happening is that some people are forcing pax's to cancel because they don't want the trip, I've done this on occasion, but there are some people at the airport doing this just for cancellation fees, they sit in the lot for hours and just collect cancellation fees.


Sorry, still not getting the picture. I don't see how that's even possible.

The driver is in the airport queue, gets an trip offer, accepts it, and . . . calls the pax to see where they're going, and if they don't like it, tells the pax "I'm not doing that one, you have to cancel"? A driver can't force a pax to cancel, and they all know this. I never came across a pax who didn't understand if _they_ cancel, they're going to get charged; they _always_ try to get the driver to cancel for them.

If they're not calling the pax, or waiting until the pax arrives in the parking lot and tells the driver in person where they want to go, how would the driver know the destination? Also, if they were to do this, I can't imagine that the rider wouldn't complain to Uber (they complain about every other thing), and that would obviously be destination discrimination . . .

In any event, none of this has anything to do with drivers declining trips, which is the _real_ issue, isn't it?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Sorry, still not getting the picture. I don't see how that's even possible.
> 
> The driver is in the airport queue, gets an trip offer, accepts it, and . . . calls the pax to see where they're going, and if they don't like it, tells the pax "I'm not doing that one, you have to cancel"? A driver can't force a pax to cancel, and they all know this. I never came across a pax who didn't understand if _they_ cancel, they're going to get charged; they _always_ try to get the driver to cancel for them.
> 
> ...


These drivers accept a ping and just sit and wait without ever speaking or texting their the pax, finally the pax cancels to call for another Uber, the driver collects cancellation fee.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> These drivers accept a ping and just sit and wait without ever speaking or texting their the pax, finally the pax cancels to call for another Uber, the driver collects cancellation fee.


Well, I don't know how it works in your area, but in mine there is a designated Uber/ridesharing lot, which drivers must use, and the riders must make the effort to find you there. If they can't be bothered to do that, yes, you get the cancellation fee.

Again, none of this has anything to do with declining ride offers.


----------



## delock51 (Mar 25, 2015)

Why would someone be so against their own interest and take a trip at a loss after expenses. Like why would you seriously drive for 80-60 cents at a much bigger loss? Skip on. Also, I just skipped another 20, and its still not logging me off or asking me to put a password. Can anyone confirm that the feature is gone for themselves as well?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Then people will just stop using Uber, then you'll whine there's no business, keep screwing yourselves.


Some people boycott Wal-Mart because of the their poor treatment of employees. Some people boycott Wal-Mart because the customer service there is lousy...because their employees are demoralized to the point of not giving a crap about customers.

The common thread here is that companies who treat their employees unfairly will rot from the outside, and from the inside as well. Wal-Mart is probably big enough to withstand that sort of self-inflicted damage. Uber and Lyft may not be.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

I do not know if this is happening nationwide. But in CT. I have been getting requests for rides that do not come through. Sometimes without any sound. Then I get "something went wrong" message. One week I accepted all 45 of my rides and my acceptance rate was at 97% for that pay period.


----------



## Manecut1 (Jul 12, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


How do you cherry pick rides when you have no idea where they are going before you pick them up? What an idiot statement to make.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


That's Uber's "corporate" explanation.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


Same happened to me at the MIA airport lot because I decline a POOL ping after being in the sun with 95F for 34 minutes waiting in line......what do the expect? That I was going to take a $ 5 ride ? Give me a break!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> You're an independent contractor, decline ALL rides that you want!


Wouldn't it be better to accept all rides that he wants, and decline those he doesn't want?

.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

It went away yesterday at least temporarily.. Declined tons of requests Friday. As many as 10 -15 in a row. Never got booted off or even once had to sign back in with my password . Skeptical but will see what today brings.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


AND erodes network reliability.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> just stop where it is safe and legal...when they get to your car just tell em "i'm sorry but i couldn't legally stop there"


1* for you


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Manecut1 said:


> How do you cherry pick rides when you have no idea where they are going before you pick them up? What an idiot statement to make.


 Accepting bad rides hurts me . I choose me .

They stopped the logging out nonsense . Back to decline 3 press go .


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Always been that way. Decline 3 in a row, get logged out. Why would they keep sending you rides if you keep rejecting?


i think the OP is confused and telling us wrong information.

you're NOT 'logged out' of the app. 
you are just put in 'offline' status. 
just click the "GO" button, and you're back online again.

this isn't meant as a punishment. 
it's meant for people that either fell asleep or walked away from their mobiles. if you ignore/reject 3 in a row, they think you're not in front of your phone anymore.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Ardery said:


> i think the OP is confused and telling us wrong information.
> 
> you're NOT 'logged out' of the app.
> you are just put in 'offline' status.
> ...


 No . For a few days , at least in NJ they were making you sign back in with email and password . I noticed on Thursday it went back to the old 3 declines and pass go set up .


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> No . For a few days , at least in NJ they were making you sign back in with email and password . I noticed on Thursday it went back to the old 3 declines and pass go set up .


probably just for you.

I drive there full time, I was never logged out of the app for declining rides. never once. I was just put in offline status.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> This is to stop cherry pickers from stiffing other drivers with less profitable rides. Declining rides excessively hurts other drivers.


Yes, because other drivers care so much how much YOU make. Hilarious.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Ardery said:


> probably just for you.
> 
> I drive there full time, I was never logged out of the app for declining rides. never once. I was just put in offline status.


 Not just me . Many others have been hit with the same thing , the OP for example . It is not out of the realm of possibility that they chose a select or random group of drivers to try this new " feature " out on in order to gauge effectiveness of the punishment along with possible backlash . It is dangerous so they need to permanently shit can it .


----------



## true228 (Sep 25, 2018)

i used to have acceptance rate around 3% and cancelation rate was high as well


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ardery said:


> probably just for you.
> 
> I drive there full time, I was never logged out of the app for declining rides. never once. I was just put in offline status.


It was doing it to me. This was the message after letting two pings expire:










Then this on the third. Had to sign in with my password again:


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


Just drive slow the first 8min for premium pickup lol


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> them...I haven't been in double digit accepts in a year. I'm excessive!
> View attachment 335528


You are the MAN! I look up to you !


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leea said:


> You are the MAN! I look up to you !


Thank you....I will never bow to these companies and will only pick up whom I wish. I've got every threat email, messages, alerts etc....don't care and I have the go ahead & make a move you poopy companies.


----------



## UberLUV (Jul 1, 2019)

Here in Dallas, I rarely ever see a pick up that's over 3 miles away. Most of them are within 2-3 miles, anything over 3 miles gets declined.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> you are doing fine. You can absorb a lot of random negatives, most of which have NOTHING to do with you, yourself. Stay vigilant, but dont over-stress.


What I want to know is if they are counting the requests that someone picks up before you can hit the button against you.


----------



## crissyanon (Jul 25, 2019)

TheCount said:


> I've been taken offline for declining three, but not logged off.
> 
> Most irritating was I declined three off-airport rides while in the airport queue, got taken offline and went from 1-5 in the queue ahead to 16-20 in queue ahead when I went back online.


I waited almost 2 hours to pick up a ride from the airport waiting area and was finally given a ride and it kicked me off. Put me back in the qued with 186 cars ahead of me. I contacted Uber and they said there was nothing they could do because its an automated system. This happens often so now I don't go to the airport unless I absolutely have to. Not to mention I can wait almost two hours then end up with a short ride and only make $4-6 dollars. Total waste of time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

crissyanon said:


> I waited almost 2 hours to pick up a ride from the airport waiting area and was finally given a ride and it kicked me off. Put me back in the qued with 186 cars ahead of me. I contacted Uber and they said there was nothing they could do because its an automated system. This happens often so now I don't go to the airport unless I absolutely have to. Not to mention I can wait almost two hours then end up with a short ride and only make $4-6 dollars. Total waste of time.


It's an "automated system" created by human programmers who follow the orders of human supervisors.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again.


So much for driver flexibility...


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Technology company. If I always decline rides over eight minutes away, why try to get me to do a ride 15 minutes away?


They do that to run your acceptance rate down,once below 85% you dont get told how long of a trip your pax is taking

I've noticed if i decline the long rides or airports they punish me by stopping pings for a while. Im not going to do 70 min. pools because ill be coming back empty.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> They do that to run your acceptance rate down,once below 85% you dont get told how long of a trip your pax is taking
> 
> I've noticed if i decline the long rides or airports they punish me by stopping pings for a while. Im not going to do 70 min. pools because ill be coming back empty.


My acceptance rate is less than 35%. I still get 45+ min notification. We don't have pool here. I wouldn't take them as well. I ask passengers where they are going before starting ride. If I don't like it I cancel. My cancel rate isn't high at all. I don't cancel often though. I would never shoot for high acceptance rates or diamond status, it's a suckers goal in my market.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> You're an independent contractor, decline ALL rides that you want!


I was at the airport. Only driver there. Number 1 in the queue. 5 planes landed. After a long wait I drive around to see what's going on. Dozens of passengers waiting at airport Uber pickup for their rides to get there from downtown 15-16 miles away. I go back to the queue. Only driver there. Still get no ride. I leave queue and get a ride as I head away from airport. Rider hadn't even gotten his bags yet so I cancel after 5 minutes. Go back to queue. Only driver there. Not getting a ride i leave queue and drive again to Uber pickup spot. Still dozens of people waiting for Uber driver and a few Uber's there picking up. I go back to queue and I'm the only driver there. I decide to leave airport and as I'm headed away from airport about to get on highway to go downtown I get an airport ride. I called Uber and they had a hard time coming up with a reason for this. I spent an hour and twenty minutes there on 5 flights and being the only driver at airport queue. The Uber representative on phone then said it's my acceptance rate is lower than expected. 67%. I then told him I can't be punished for declining rides and he then back away from what he said and didn't have a reason. I have since gotten an explanation in message that really doesn't pertain to the situation.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


Yea started in chicago a couple days ago
3rd ignore or decline leads to log out w
Password authentication required
I been going offline after 2 and restarting it


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> You're an independent contractor, decline ALL rides that you want!


You independently contracted with uber under the TOS that none of us have read


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes here in Ca it dropped mine down to 83 percent and can’t see how far trips are anymore until I get it up to 85 again .


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Alloverthemap said:


> The past two days I've been asked to accept the next ride or have to log in again. Now I do decline my fair share of requests, but not excessively (I don't think, anyway). It feels like Uber is trying to inconvenience me for not jumping at the rides they're sending me in a proportion they would like.
> 
> Happening elsewhere?


It started happening in Cleveland, Ohio this week. One way around it is that after you decline two rides just log out and log back in.....it is after three declines that it logs you out. You are an employee of Uber, yes an employee, and don't have a choice when it comes to declining rides if you don't want to be kicked off the app which is what they are doing. As for logging back in, nothing like driving 60mph on the highway trying to log back in....so much for their focus on safety lmfao.



Projecthelpusall said:


> Yes here in Ca it dropped mine down to 83 percent and can't see how far trips are anymore until I get it up to 85 again .


dropped to 83 percent? lmfao. I cannot recall the last time I had an acceptance rate above 20 percent. If you keep it at that rate that means you are taking rides that aren't profitable which is beyond my comprehension. Why drive if you are paying Uber/Lyft to do so?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Ok so what I experience, is if I don't accept 3 trips in a row. It will take me offline, not sign me out, sometimes it lags and on the 4th trip request I accept trip and it takes me offline. I bet a glitch, I don't usually hit decline trip, not touching phone more than I need to, Ive never been signed out before,

If your already on a trip, it takes 50 requests before they take you offline, I was on the motorway for 30mins,

Today I got sent this email, probably because my acceptance is at 12%, a previous commenter said it hurts drivers by us declining trips, NO it doesn't, they too have an option to ignore/decline trip,








Acceptance rate means nothing, anything past 5mins I ignore, unless slow then up to 7mins away I'll take, each market is different, I've worked out I need to do 7 minimum fare trips per hour, to cover costs, 
or think of it this way, if you do 120 trips per week, and each trip is 1 min away, that's 2hours a week your working for free, and costing you in gas and running expenses, now imagine all trips are 10mins away, thats 20hours a week your working for free, and using fuel and running costs. I've managed to cut my expenses in half, and make more money,


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> I was at the airport. Only driver there. Number 1 in the queue. 5 planes landed. After a long wait I drive around to see what's going on. Dozens of passengers waiting at airport Uber pickup for their rides to get there from downtown 15-16 miles away. I go back to the queue. Only driver there. Still get no ride. I leave queue and get a ride as I head away from airport. Rider hadn't even gotten his bags yet so I cancel after 5 minutes. Go back to queue. Only driver there. Not getting a ride i leave queue and drive again to Uber pickup spot. Still dozens of people waiting for Uber driver and a few Uber's there picking up. I go back to queue and I'm the only driver there. I decide to leave airport and as I'm headed away from airport about to get on highway to go downtown I get an airport ride. I called Uber and they had a hard time coming up with a reason for this. I spent an hour and twenty minutes there on 5 flights and being the only driver at airport queue. The Uber representative on phone then said it's my acceptance rate is lower than expected. 67%. I then told him I can't be punished for declining rides and he then back away from what he said and didn't have a reason. I have since gotten an explanation in message that really doesn't pertain to the situation.


Not entirely true.... they can't "penalize" you for a low acceptance rate, but they can "reward" Pro status, which relies, in part, on a high acceptance rate.

I said this way back when on this forum when everyone was saying what you said you told Rohit... that they can't penalize. They can. They just won't deactivate you for a low AR, is all.


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

Once uber pro is your market and they start rolling out over the air updates they will completely log you out of the app for not accepting 3 trip requests in a row. They will even log you out of the app during a trip for not accepting stacked requests. It is an attempt to discourage drivers from declining requests.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Not entirely true.... they can't "penalize" you for a low acceptance rate, but they can "reward" Pro status, which relies, in part, on a high acceptance rate.
> 
> I said this way back when on this forum when everyone was saying what you said you told Rohit... that they can't penalize. They can. They just won't deactivate you for a low AR, is all.


Giving drivers with higher acceptance rates more rides over drivers with lower acceptance rates is penalizing drivers with lower acceptance rates. You're not making much sense


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Giving drivers with higher acceptance rates more rides over drivers with lower acceptance rates is penalizing drivers with lower acceptance rates. You're not making much sense


I'm making perfect sense. I am well aware it's the same thing, effectively. I've been saying this for years now. It's purely a matter of semantics on U/L's part. Absolute spin.

And the ants eat it up like sugar.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

tmart said:


> What's the lowest acceptance rating have you ever had and does it really matter


Between 40-50%


----------

